# Alloy Wheels.



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

Hi All. I posted on here a while ago about my 'new' (for that read old) alloy wheels that I obtained for my trusty Volvo 240. Well I've eventually managed to cough-up enough to have them re-shod & they are now fitted to my 'Tank'.



(Clicky image)

They are quite manky after years of neglect. Also the 'fins' are really narrow so getting in with a clay-bar is nigh on impossible.

I've heard of 'acid cleaners' anyone got experience of these? Can I use one with the tyres fitted to wheels for instance?

Any reccomendations for a good product etc would be great.

Cheers


----------



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

"Bump"

Anyone?:wave:


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

Bilberry safe cleaner is acid free and does a great job :thumb: so you won't need to worry about having tyres fitted. (not sure about whether its an issue with acid cleaners. 
Another idea is APC which I have used too, which works.


----------



## BulletMagnet (Jul 7, 2009)

Remember to dillute Bilberry...


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

autoglym wheel cleaner is acid i think or at least the trade one is or you can use ali whch is an autosmart product. When i was a valeter i used these for years and are totally safe with tyres fitted. i now use billberry and a swissvax brush though. Hope this helps mate


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

BulletMagnet said:


> Remember to dillute Bilberry...


Depends on how manky the wheels are though.


----------



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

My wheels IMO are well manky. Bilberry seems to be the fave recommendation so far................

I've used Bilt-Hamber, valet kit before (wash,clay & balm) & found it all good. I've e-mailed them about their 'Surfex-HD' (I think it was called) which is a wheel-cleaner product. Just to see what htey say about it............

I reckon it's gonna be Bilberry or BH'. I'm in no rush. Once I've made my choice, I'll have a go & post 'before' & 'after' pics.

Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bilberry is great stuff, I've had seriously dirty wheels, and diluted 1:4 it still gets it off with a swift brush. Top product.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Surfex HD is not really a wheel cleaner, it is a true degreaser, it wasn't really developed with wheels in mind, I think Surfex was developed long before BH entered the "car cleaning" scene.

It does a very good job don't get me wrong, but does struggle on stubborn brake dust fallout, which is where a wheel cleaner can sometimes excell.


----------



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

Okay folks. I've just 'gone for it'. Went for the Surfex HD in the end.............. went for the eco friendly rather than acidy stuff.

Postage was more than the product itself:lol: Still that's my fault for chosing to live in France:thumb:

Will let you know how it goes.

Thanks all.


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul.C said:


> Okay folks. I've just 'gone for it'. Went for the Surfex HD in the end.............. went for the eco friendly rather than acidy stuff.
> 
> Postage was more than the product itself:lol: Still that's my fault for chosing to live in France:thumb:
> 
> ...


I'm glad you made a choice, i'm looking forward to seeing how good it is as a wheel cleaner.

As i use bilberry and used it sunday to clean my friends lightweight rays wheels which had never been cleaned on the inner part and it was thick with brake dust.

Just sprayed it on with a foam head and agitated with a wheel brush and they were spotless, i just need to get them off to get rid of the wheel weight stickers.


----------



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

Okay, my Surfex has just arrived. Despite in BH online shop stating £16 odd for postage making the total over £30. The postage was only £7 odd, so BH have accordingly only charged me £20 & a few pence:thumb:


----------



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

Well not had a great deal of time today, but just had to find a smidge of time to have a go.

I spent about 20 or 25 mins having two 'go's' on my spare wheel. Now this wheel is completely discomknackerated!:wall: All of my 5 'Corona' alloys had sat in a pile in a garden for about 5 years before I bought them (80€ for 5). I don't reckon they'd ever had any sort of clean before either, & guess they are circa 83-86 vintage.

I went at undiluted & here's what happened: (clicky images)
BEFORE:

AFTER:


I know this wheel is clearly beyond repair from products such as this, it will need repainting at least I think. However the difference in just a 'quick' clean, in my humble opinion is incredible, no hard work involved other than a smidge of elbow grease. Another couple of go's & I reckon all the black tar stuff will be off. Unfortunately most of the alloy finish has been eaten and has revealed the black stuff underneath ( no this was not due to me using 100% solution, this wheel is discomknackerated so became my 'test'). The other four currently on the car are manky,but in a much better condition, so I have high hopes for the them:thumb:

Anyway, for those of you who have considered Surfex, I hope this helps.


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul.C said:


> Well not had a great deal of time today, but just had to find a smidge of time to have a go.
> 
> I spent about 20 or 25 mins having two 'go's' on my spare wheel. Now this wheel is completely discomknackerated!:wall: All of my 5 'Corona' alloys had sat in a pile in a garden for about 5 years before I bought them (80€ for 5). I don't reckon they'd ever had any sort of clean before either, & guess they are circa 83-86 vintage.
> 
> ...


I think if you purchased some tardis and a wheel brush you'd get most of that black stuff off.


----------



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Danny, I've not finished yet........... tis early days on 'the wheel front'. I'll add 'Tardis' to my list, which already has 'Bromoco' on it. For now I'll keep going:thumb:


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

Restore is acid free and non abrasive - you apply with a brush so it's easy to get it in all the hard-to-reach areas. Then leave for 15mins and rinse off with water. It shifts even caked on built up brake dust, dirt, grime... More info here


----------



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

Thanks, that looks like it works in a similar way to Surfex, only that Surfex is not specifically for wheels.

As I mentioned on this particular wheel the alloy coating appears to have been 'eaten' by years of caked up brake dust & being left at the bottom of the pile of 5 at the bottom of the previous owners garden for 7 or 8 years. The rest, I think will be easier to save......................................


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

I admire your spirit, but those wheels aren't worth cleaning, they are absolutely shot.

I suggest you get them sandblasted and powder coated, as I'm sure you know many firms do this in the UK, must be some in France also?

Usually costs around 20-30 quid a wheel.


----------



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

Thanks, you may well be right..................... defo' with the wheel I've shown so far, but it is my spare. The others are not any way near as 'shot'.................... heres hoping:thumb:

I've been tied up witn other diy jobs of late & both of my cars are being neglected

Let's see how I get on, and we'll go from there. May take a few weeks tho' before I get to have a go on them all:doublesho


----------



## Paul.C (May 11, 2007)

Righto, I've moved onto to one of the other wheels now. As mentioned the four on the car are not as badly coroded as the one in previous posts.

I did'nt take any 'befores' of this one, sorry. It still could be cleaner, but with little effort, this is what it's like now.
Clicky pics:



I'm quite chuffed with this one, bearing in mind it's well over 20 years old, & has been well neglected. Still struggling to get right into between the 'spokes' tho'

Cheers.


----------

